# Getting back on a call list URGENT!!!



## stagehand1983 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was a stagehand last 'season'. I was removed from the call list due to misunderstanding. I didn't understand a lot of things so I kept e-mailing and that's where I got in trouble. Otherwise, I never did anything else wrong. How do I go about getting back on? I really enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## GBtimex (Jan 20, 2011)

I would try to talk to the person who makes the call list face to face. Be professional, polite and explain what happened. I would also try to get someone who is "on the inside" to talk to the guy. Failing that a letter of apology and a bottle of scotch goes a long way.... Best of luck to you. I have been there before and sometimes the only thing you can do is wait it out. People have long memories but the quicker you can fix this the better the situation will be. 

Hope this helped.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree that a face to face talk is the best route. Ask for ONE chance to prove yourself again. Be a straight shooter, open and honest. "*I* was at fault. * I* made mistakes that will not happen again. I should have never ______ and _____. I have learned a lot from this experience and would like a second chance to prove myself. If you aren't happy with me this one time, I won't bother you again. Just give me a chance to show you I have changed." Don't be pushy. Be polite and respectful. 

This is one of those things that I often rant about. It's amazing how easy it is to screw up your entire career with just one bad reference. Always work hard to impress EVERYONE you are working with. You never know who could be the key to making or breaking your career. As GBtimex said, people have long memories in this industry. Even worse, everyone knows everyone else so one bad reference can follow you all over the city for years.


----------



## Edrick (Jan 20, 2011)

Just remember in this industry if someone says, YOU'LL NEVER WORK IN THIS TOWN AGAIN. 

There's a good chance it could happen. 

I know a guy who worked out in LA for one of the big three (film studios not cars). He was the supervising editor on a major show back then called Quantum Leap. The Exec Producer was known to be a TOTAL jerk. One day he came in and tore his Assistant Editor a new one about how he doesn't have a clue what he's doing and it's all wrong and he's a compete idiot. Yet the edit was exactly as requested by the Exec.

The AE had an emotional breakdown from it. This exec was NASTY, and the AE quit. Well the supervising editor (the guy I know) wasn't going to have it. So next meeting he brought a recorder in and taped the conversation for his own notes to ensure he did exactly how he wanted. 

Next screening infront of the post team and execs the guy stopped the screaming and yelled a bunch of explicit words at the editor. He said I'm sorry but this is exactly what you asked for and played the tape back. The exec said there's no way that was him on tape and how dare he lie and fake his voice.

The editor at this time was about to retire anyways and let the exec have it and tore him a new one. Moments later (15 minuets or so) and actual exec from the studio calls laughing asking what happened. Everyone thought the producer deserved it.

But let's just say his career in LA after that came to a stand still. The Exec Producer in film is who helps supply the money and he's not someone you want on your bad side. 

So moral of the story unless you're planning on a fast exit or retirement from the industry. Keep it professional no matter how mad someone makes you.

I asked him, if you weren't about to retire would you have done it? He asked me if I'd turn down 5 grand a week (this was in the 90s). Hell no he wouldn't of done it, he would of kept his mouth shut.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! I was just a little green and stupid last year and didn't know how things went. If I had another chance, I would now know what to expect.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 21, 2011)

The four A's of On-Call:

(in order of importance)
Availability
Attendance
Attitude
Aptitude


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 23, 2011)

Think I should just reapply when it gets closer to a show day? I can't seem to get hold of my TD. I did a gig for someone else this last week but there was no time to talk, running in different directions.


----------



## MNicolai (Jan 23, 2011)

stagehand1983 said:


> Think I should just reapply when it gets closer to a show day? I can't seem to get hold of my TD. I did a gig for someone else this last week but there was no time to talk, running in different directions.


 
Don't _just_ reapply; you'll _just_ get ignored. The TD's mind is made up about you, and what you need to get around that is some face time with them in a private meeting.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 23, 2011)

MNicolai said:


> Don't _just_ reapply; you'll _just_ get ignored. The TD's mind is made up about you, and what you need to get around that is some face time with them in a private meeting.


 Thanks for the reply, it's just hard getting a hold of them. Like I said, we both were too busy on the gig, it was at the same place, but I was working for community theatre, to have a private meeting.


----------



## stagehand1983 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the tips! I just have to find a way to get a hold of them now w/o being a pest.


----------

